# Anyone going to Fredericksburg, Jan 10-11?



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

twogoldenboys said:


> Fargo will be entered in his first show this weekend (Jan 10 & 11) in Fredericksburg, VA. He's 8 mos old so it's more for experience than anything else and his handler is very much a novice (that would be me). Is anyone out there planning to be at this show? I'm very nervous going up there by myself. :nervous:


I had considered going down - my parents moved to Woodbridge this summer and I thought it could be a double visit - see the folks and catch a dog show. Ultimately it was just too far a drive this time of year...sort of a bummer because I think a couple of the judges would have been good for him - 10 hours is just such a long drive!

Good luck this weekend!
Erica


----------

